# Tomiskaway Kennels - Is this the way to get rid of your Friend?????



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

How very sad.
At least if you are going to get rid of such a sweetie spay her so no one else can use her for breeding. This ad is right she deserves a wonderful home to be in the center of attention, sadly for her it wasn't her own family. 
:no:


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

She looks kind of obese or has an undiagnosed thyroid problem. Yikes. She needs to go on a diet in her new fur-ever home!

Anyway, my impression is that it isn't uncommon for dogs that are no longer a part of the breeding program to be placed in forever homes. It also isn't uncommon for the breeder to keep the dog. I think it can go either way.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

kjarv24 said:


> How very sad.
> At least if you are going to get rid of such a sweetie spay her so no one else can use her for breeding. This ad is right she deserves a wonderful home to be in the center of attention, sadly for her it wasn't her own family.
> :no:


Use her up and then get rid of her......

I sure respect my breeder who loves her seniors who live out their lives with Connie & Scott!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Is it just me or does she also look to be extremely overweight? Poor girl, hope she finds a great home.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Gwen said:


> Use her up and then get rid of her......
> 
> I sure respect my breeder who loves her seniors who live out their lives with Connie & Scott!


I agree 100%.
I know it isn't uncommon for breeders to let go of their seniors because they are no longer of any use to their breeding program but its just like you put it Gwen. Use them up and get rid of them... It doesn't mean it is right.
I do however think their can be circumstances where a senior needs to go to a new home, but whether or not this is one of them I doubt it...


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Is it just me or does she also look to be extremely overweight? Poor girl, hope she finds a great home.


There are a few on here who have Tomiskaway offspring.... this girl might even be the mother! Please note that this was posted on March 2/2010.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

If you enlarge the first pic she looks so sad and definitely curled up in a garage on bags of Stone? Very Sad!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> Is it just me or does she also look to be extremely overweight? Poor girl, hope she finds a great home.


My goodness, she is massively overweight!!! Those poor joints. How sad!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry, but I feel it is so sad for some of these dogs to be used for breeding and then not be wanted any more. I know that sometimes there are very genuine reasons where a retired dog may go to a new home. I love old dogs, they seem to create their own rules as they get older and are so special. I have just lost a 6 year old with pyometra and I look at other people parting with their ex breeding bitches at the same age and wonder how they can do that when they give so much. Annef


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Is it just me or does she also look to be extremely overweight? Poor girl, hope she finds a great home.


 
That was my first thought as well Marlene.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, I guess they got their money's worth out of her? This may not be a popular opinion but as far as I'm concerned they owe her a good retirement. Even if all checks out with her the least they could have done was have her spayed


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

It is so sad.
And really, Kijiji???


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That does not speak well to me, at least, to do that to her, perhaps someone here will get her, it is not right to do that.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I just spoke with Kim (the lady who posted), and Tiffany has moved to her forever home and is now spayed. At the end of this year she will be retiring more on that same site. I have a few people here in Indiana looking for seniors so I asked her to please contact me first before listing again. Fingers crossed she does. They are in Canada, so maybe some transports?


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I realise that its an old ad and maybe she has already found her furever home, but I did contact Golden Rescue about her.

Ooops, I see she has a new home.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

There will be more at the end of the year though. Maybe then we can help? I did mention rescue to her. I would think she would have enough experience to know better though.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

She did also mention a nice family swooped her up and she now lives directly on a beach for her retirement. She was one of the lucky ones. The other ones might not be as lucky. I am going to keep up with this. I dont like anything that starts "Free Registered GR to good home".. I couldnt imagine just throwing that out there like that.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm just surprised they had to go this route to find her a home - I thought they'd have a list of people wanting a dog like Tiffany.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

spruce said:


> I'm just surprised they had to go this route to find her a home - I thought they'd have a list of people wanting a dog like Tiffany.


I know!!!
That's exactly what I've been thinking.
This woman has been breeding goldens for some time now.
She must have contacts or people that have gotten one of her pups in the past that would love an older dog.
I really don't understand how anyone can just give away another soul like that!!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

spruce said:


> I'm just surprised they had to go this route to find her a home - I thought they'd have a list of people wanting a dog like Tiffany.


.......and a previous post notes that they're going to have more at the end of the year. I just find it terribly disgusting that a "responsible" breeder would clean their kennel out of seniors like this. Do they promote this behaviour with their puppy purchasers?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

This just makes me so sad. Jamie, thank you for checking on her, I hope you can keep track of what this breeder is doing with their senior dogs and we all can help them out of her hands and into better homes.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

She is HUGE! Poor, poor girl. She seriously needs to lose some weight. I guess now that she is old can't make money for them anymore, it's time to get rid of her.  What kind of "breeder" is this??? What an awful situation.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I think many have missed this part of the letter:
"needs to be in a home with no other dogs as she craves all the attention"

In other words - it's a nice way of saying she doesn't get along with other dogs. She probably doesn't have much patience any more with the younger dogs. This could be a way of preserving some sort of peace in the household.

While I wouldn't do it, I do understand breeders rotating their dogs. This chubby pupper will now be a one and only in her senior years instead of 1 of 15 or maybe more. She now has a family that will dote on her. I'm sure whoever got her was screened thoroughly. 

If I didn't have Griff I would love to adopt a senior dog like this one.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I guess the puppy machine is worn out, so it's time to unload her on someone else. Poor girl must not have been very well cared for to be allowed to be so obese, whether it's from hypothyroidism or too much food.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

missmarstar said:


> Is it just me or does she also look to be extremely overweight? Poor girl, hope she finds a great home.


I thought the same thing in those pictures she looks huge.

I am mixed on the breeder letting her go, Scully is the perfect dog for Mom and I don't know how she would've coped with loosing Dad without Scully. She was also a breeding dog and Mom got her at 6 when she retired. We love her and we are very happy to have her in the family.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay let me preference that this is not the way I could ever be but it might actually be the best thing for the dog(s).
Some breeders heavily involved in breeding, who do the right thing with clearances, showing in some venue with their dogs and in some way "proving" their dogs are worthy of breeding do not have enough time for all the dogs, especially after doing it for a while as more and more of their breeding stock grows older. It iis much better for these older dogs to be that "center of attention" they so deserve but are not in their current situation. And there are always great homes available looking for older dogs as Jamie has already shown. It can be a win/win situation.
That said there are definitely better places to "advertise" these dogs are available. Placement of older dogs requires as much scrutiny as a puppy. And I really don't think that we can surmise that ""needs to be in a home with no other dogs as she craves all the attention" means the dog has a temperament issue - it might but it may very well not. 
As another stated also the dog may have a thyroid issue and that might be the cause of the weight problem. 
So my issues here would be where and how the dog was advertised and why the weight issue was not addressed.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I have to agree with Hank-I have placed older dogs and bitches, as well as younger ones that didn't work out and it has been a win/win situation for everyone. However, I am not sure that a Kiinji ad is the way I would go. I find that word of mouth works very well and tends to help "vet" prospective owners as well. Most of the time, I have not planned on placing the older retired dog but someone comes up with a great home. My Susan B was placed with the oldest son of one of my best friends, who knew Susan, has Goldens herself and felt that Susan would be the perfect match for her son, his wife and their shy rescue. And it was  Cookie was placed with a family who met her son at a dog show, fell in love with him, came to visit and fell in love with Cookie (and vice versa). It was a wonderful home and Cookie made it very clear that she was happy with them and did not want to come home with me 

I think it can be a wonderful thing for dogs and new owners, done correctly.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's a great way to get a new family member as a Pet Owner. If I were a breeder, I'm not sure I could give one of mine up. Hopefully, this Golden will get the care it needs regarding what looks to be too much weight.


----------



## vixen (Jul 26, 2008)

I know people that rehome there ex breeders or puppies that don't turn out right, but most find homes with in the breed by word of mouth. If a breeder can't do that there not a very good one a far as I am concerned

I pleased she was homed ok.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

AmbikaGR said:


> Okay let me preference that this is not the way I could ever be but it might actually be the best thing for the dog(s).
> Some breeders heavily involved in breeding, who do the right thing with clearances, showing in some venue with their dogs and in some way "proving" their dogs are worthy of breeding do not have enough time for all the dogs, especially after doing it for a while as more and more of their breeding stock grows older. It iis much better for these older dogs to be that "center of attention" they so deserve but are not in their current situation. And there are always great homes available looking for older dogs as Jamie has already shown. It can be a win/win situation.
> That said there are definitely better places to "advertise" these dogs are available. Placement of older dogs requires as much scrutiny as a puppy. And I really don't think that we can surmise that ""needs to be in a home with no other dogs as she craves all the attention" means the dog has a temperament issue - it might but it may very well not.
> As another stated also the dog may have a thyroid issue and that might be the cause of the weight problem.
> So my issues here would be where and how the dog was advertised and why the weight issue was not addressed.


I have to agree with this. I know a lady who breeds absolutely incredible field labs, a few have done conformation, (won't post her name on a public forum because it isn't relevant), but she's known as one of the best of the best when it comes to field labs. She regularly rehomes her seniors and her younger dogs that aren't competitive so they can be in homes where they will be spoiled, happy pets. She continually strives to better the breed, and with that as her goal, she sometimes needs to find homes for those that aren't part of her program. She does always totally vet her homes, and I've never heard of one of her labs ever having to be advertised - who wouldn't want an incredibly well trained dog? But, it isn't a bad thing to thin out your program so you can truly focus on bettering a breed. If done correctly, this really can be a win win situation. This said, I would think there would be better ways to do this than the golden in question, and I too, think this old gal is very over weight.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

lovealways_jami said:


> I just spoke with Kim (the lady who posted), and Tiffany has moved to her forever home and is now spayed. At the end of this year she will be retiring more on that same site. I have a few people here in Indiana looking for seniors so I asked her to please contact me first before listing again. Fingers crossed she does.* They are in Canada, so maybe some transports?*


I only live about 20 minutes from her so I would be more than willing to help out with transports if needed!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

By the way, this "breeder" lists her puppies on Kijiji as well!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, the explanation is "Yeah, they don't have a web site. Kim's still on dial-up and doesn't use the Internet much." http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=23510&highlight=tomiskaway+dial - Here is a thread mostly about their routine.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

This is an old thread, isn't it. I just want to chime in since Tiffany is Tucker's mom. Kim is a really nice lady. The "garage" you see is a building in her yard where she has her whelping boxes/heat lamps, etc. I'm not sure WHY Kim decided to get rid of Tiffany but I can tell you first hand she does keep senior dogs as she had Tucker's grandpa there (he was 16) and a few other seniors. Kijiji is an easy way to advertise when you're not computer-literate. There's lots of breeders that use it. Doesn't make them "bad breeders". 

Also, her dogs are LARGE. Tucker isnt fat but close to 100lbs, he's very stocky. Tucker's dad is 110lbs... his grandpa was also over 100lbs. 

Who knows when those pics were taken... while pregnant...after pregnant... either way Tiffany was a bigger dog to begin with... 

All I know is in my experience, as well as people I know, our dogs are healthy and beautiful and Kim always takes the time to e-mail me every now and then to see how Tucker is doing.

Everyone has reasons for what they do, no need to be sooo judgemental.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

GoldenLover84 said:


> This is an old thread, isn't it. I just want to chime in since Tiffany is Tucker's mom. Kim is a really nice lady. The "garage" you see is a building in her yard where she has her whelping boxes/heat lamps, etc. I'm not sure WHY Kim decided to get rid of Tiffany but I can tell you first hand she does keep senior dogs as she had Tucker's grandpa there (he was 16) and a few other seniors. Kijiji is an easy way to advertise when you're not computer-literate. There's lots of breeders that use it. Doesn't make them "bad breeders".
> 
> Also, her dogs are LARGE. Tucker isnt fat but close to 100lbs, he's very stocky. Tucker's dad is 110lbs... his grandpa was also over 100lbs.
> 
> ...


It's sort of hard not to question someone throwing away their dog simply because she can no longer churn out the money-makers. Sorry. I will never understand how someone can be so heartless. She didn't say, I can't keep Tiffany because we have no money and I need to feed my children. She said she no longer wants her because she's not having babies. I hope she found a loving home.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I wonder what happened to Tiffany. I hope she is in a wonderful home that is spoiling her and pouring love on her.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Sweet Girl said:


> It's sort of hard not to question someone throwing away their dog simply because she can no longer churn out the money-makers. Sorry. I will never understand how someone can be so heartless. She didn't say, I can't keep Tiffany because we have no money and I need to feed my children. She said she no longer wants her because she's not having babies. I hope she found a loving home.


I wouldn't say that's throwing away her dog... do you know how many people just drop their dogs off at a shelter... leave them in a box...drop their dogs off in the country to get eaten by bears or what not... Kim would have screened people and would've picked a good home for her, just like she did when I said I wanted a puppy. She seems to have retired her at an okay age, unlike some backyard breedes who try to breed their dogs well into their teens.

I'm just sayin... I don't think this is as bad a situation as people are making it out to be. Then again I know Kim so maybe that makes me somewhat bias.


----------

